

Rate my Startup: inamoon.com - mankins

In-a-Moon enables micropayments from consumers to producers based on the amount of time spent on their content over the course of a month.  Can this help newspapers by providing them a new revenue model? Website at http://www.inamoon.com and Slides at http://www.slideshare.net/mankins/inamoon-overview
======
randomtask
An interesting idea. Just some comments:

The explanation of how it works is pretty confusing. For instance you say "As
an example, if a consumer spends half of his time reading the wikipedia, the
wikipedia would get a $4.50 credit at the end of the month." Does that mean
that the service costs $9 a month or $10 because you've removed 10% for the
free pool? If so why do I have to figure this out from that bit of text? If
this is just an example amount then a better explanation like "Say a user pays
$10 a month, and they spend half their time reading wikipedia, then at the end
of the month wikipedia is paid $4.50 from that user."

I would remove the formula on the "how" page. That seems like something you
might need to change later. Perhaps say that producers get a share of the
revenue provided by users' subscription fees that is proportional to the
amount of time each user spends on the producer's website.

It seems to me that you should separate the explanations for producers and
consumers. Consumers probably don't care about how the producers get paid,
they just care about what content is available and how much it will cost them
a month to access it (yes I realise you're still in the finding the content
phase and this may well be your plan, but the site currently has text clearly
directed at consumers). Producers on the other hand will want to know in
detail how much they can expect to make a month from this service. Also the
front page is giving me mixed messages. On the one hand "Support the sites you
depend on, without lifting a finger.", on the other "Start monetizing your web
traffic today. Login". Sounds like you're talking to two different people
there. Should I not login if I just want to access content?

The iframes in the examples are pretty horrible, but that's just my opinion. I
would prefer a link to an example.

~~~
mankins
Thanks for that feedback! Much appreciated. I definitely agree that a
segmentation between consumer and producer would be cleaner. It'll be in the
next revision.

~~~
randomtask
Cool. Good luck :) This area is desperately in need of some innovation.

------
chanux
Clickable link <http://www.inamoon.com>

